# Thinking of starting Mike's tapes



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I started a new job last week and have noticed some of my old thinking patterns have come back. I start to worry at night if my stomach will behave its self in the morning. And because I start to worry and become anxious my iBS is worse and I am having problems sleeping. I am also starting to get anxious over normal bowel movements.I want to work on this before it gets out of control. I guess I have two options, return to therapy but I think I have gone as far as I can wiht therapy. If I was still in London I would return to the therapist I was seeing.I am thinking of giving Mike's tapes a second go. Would the tapes address my problems? Has anyone had any problems with not being able to stick to the schedule? I am a little concerned that i will not be able to dedicate enough time to the schedule.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:The tapes will definitely help with your anxiety, sleeping problems and ibs. I'm sure eric will be along soon with more specific information for you. As far as the schedule goes, some people have no problems, and some do find it a little harder to stick with it, since it is a 100 day program. I really wouldn't let that worry you, though. We all have our good days and bad days, but can't let that stop us from doing what we want or need to do.







If you miss a day, you just pick up where you left off.I hope this helps a little!JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I think it would really help you out. You may even feel moree comfortable this time around and know what to expect. You may also want to email Mike for information. This will just reinforce the subconcious and work on the negative concious thoughts. Its pretty common that some of this would surface at the moment as your starting a new job. We of course are here to guide you along. I do HT everyday myself to calm things down even when things are not active to keeep it all in check.The tapes address exactly those problems.







Just pop them in before you go to sleep if you can and see what happens along the way.If there are issues other then the IBS, maybe a therapist is still a good idea, but if its the IBS and it sounds like it, this is a way forward to start with. Also good luck with the new job.







One more thing, do you have Dr Bolens book? Maybe coordinating the two together would also help.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Jean and Eric, thanks for your replies.







I have decided to start the program and will order them tonight. I'm a little excited about it!Eric, yes i think i have addressed all my issues I still have bad days but so do most people and I guess that is life! I don't have Dr. Bolen's book, would you mind posting a link.ThanksLinda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I am a tad confused, did you already do Mike's tapes as you said this is a second go, but your gonna order them?Dr Bolens website and book is here and so you know you can get a discount ordering both the book and the tapes together just fyi. http://www.irritablebowel.net/BreakingtheBonds.htm Both the book and tapes http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/specialcdbookbundle.htm let me know?


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Sorry Eric for the confusion. I did start the the program last year, only got to week 3 i think but had too much going on in my life at that stage to continue with them. when I moved from London back to australia I lost the CD's somehow so I had to purchase them again.Thanks for the link.Had some bad news tonight, my father is in hospital he has had a few minor heart attacks. He went to a specialist today and was put straight into hospital. He is having some more test tomorrow so hopefully it was only a little warning.Worried about my mum as she doesn't cope with things like this and doesn't know how to express her feelings. As a result of the stress I am having really bad pains in my stomach, i am going to do some relaxation and breathing excerise before I go to bed so hopefully that will help with the pain and sleep.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I am really sorry to hear that news, I really hope your dad is okay and give your Mom a big hug.keep us updated and I hope all is okay.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. It sounds like he is in good hands, though, and if he can be put on good medication it may never happen again. There is so much they can do these days. Did he know he had a heart problem before?I hope your Mom does ok with all of this. Maybe you can get her to talk more to you? It's so hard when a parent isn't used to communication as much as we would like. My Mother was always open with me, but my daughter doesn't talk much about her emotions, so I kindof know how you feel.Take care, and tell them we are thinking about them. JeanG


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Linda,(((hugs))) sorry to hear about your Dad. I'll keep him and in prayers and will be thinking of you and your family.Wish I could help you with your original question but I don't have any experience with the tapes. I hope things get better for you though and email me anytime you want to talk.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Linda..Am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Hope he feels better soon. I know it must be really messing with your IBS now, but I think the tapes will help out. I too started a new job, am in my third week now. I was stressed the first week a bit, but tried to get a handle on it. I had stopped using Mike's tapes - had gotten up to side 3, and somehow just didn't fit it in my schedule. So when I started feeling the stress come on, I started listening to them again. This time, I am listening only at night, right when I go to bed. They are helping me sleep better again, and I am feeling good. So I am for sure going to stick to them at night no matter what. I know they really help me alot. Why don't you give them a try again? And with the newest stress of your Dad and worries of your Mom, they sure could help with the stress.My heart goes out to your family, and I hope you feel better.Debra


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Keeping good thoughts for you and your family Linda.BQ


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Dad will need an operation, a bypass. Should know more today. He is in good spirits which is good. He never knew he had a heart problem but it does run in his family. Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:I'm sorry to hear your Dad will need a bypass. Keep us posted on when they schedule it, and how he's doing.JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hang on Linda! your Dad sounds like he is a fighter!Good luck restarting the program! I thought you had tried before? I was confused when you said you were buying them again!Loadsa hugs,Love S


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Dad is having a triple bypass today, they were going to delay the operation as he has fluid on his lungs but decided to proceed as they can't wait any longer. I'm flying home at 5.00 today. I spoke to Dad on the phone last night and he seemed tired but still in good spirits. Thankfully work are understanding, only started there last week. My boss said don't feel like you have to come in on monday take the whole week off if need be. Thanks guys.Linda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((Linda))))))) I'll be praying ya home and him through the surgery. I know what this is like as my Mom had open heart surgery a few years ago. It is nerve-racking, but it is also amazing what these surgeons can correct nowadays. Wishing you a safe trip home and him a speedy recovery.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I hope all goes well Linda! Send him a big cyber hug from me (hope your mum is ok!).BIG HUGS to you whole family.((((LINDA))))


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Linda:Give your Dad a hug from me, too. Pleawe let us know how he's doing when you can.JeanG


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Well they cancelled the operation as they didn't want to operate because of his lung. After a nerve wrecking few days as the drs. couldn't decided on the best treatment they decided to try the angioplasty again. (they tried it before but had to stop half way thru) One dr. wanted to go straight to the bypass. The good news is that it went well, they managed to clear two arterys. What a relief. I am back in Melbourne, Dad wanted me to get back to my job as i have just started. It was hard saying goodbye. Mum is coping very well. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:How stressfull this must be for all of you, to have things cancelled at the last minute like that, especially when you're so worried about your Dad. I'm glad, though, that they got two arteries cleared.I know it's hard to go back home right now. How far are you from where your family is?Take care. Jean


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi JeanI'm a one hour flight from my family. It's not that far as I use to live in london and that was a 24 hour flight! Glad I am closer!The good news is that my dad is now home and feeling a lot better. Thanks Linda


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Linda:That's great news that your Dad is home and feeling well.







Ler him know we're all thinking of him.JeanG


----------

